# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Serie TV] The BigBang Theory

## erfindel

Bonjour,

Il y a quelque jours j'ai dcouvert la srie TV "The BigBang Theory, une serie qui met en scne une collocation de 2 geeks. Ils sont plus cal en physique quantique que IRL  ::aie:: , srie super marrant et certains de nous pourront se reconnaitre dans certaines scnes, surtout ceux qui participent  cette conversation.

Les pisodes sont trs (trop) court  peine 20 minutes, mais pendant ce laps de temps on est plong au milieu de la culture geeks, avec le rve de tous : Avoir une jolie blonde comme voisine qui vient tous le temps  l'appart  ::mouarf:: 

A bon entendeur...

----------


## Haywire

J'ai dcouvert la srie il y a quelques semaines et c'est tellement bon que j'ai regard les 2 saisons en 1 semaine.
J'ai rarement autant ris devant une srie. Je l'ai conseille  tous mes potes informaticiens ou non et tout le monde est devenu accro.

Dans le mme genre, mais un peu moins bien (avis perso) il y a "The IT crowd", 2 geek qui bossent  la hotline de leur boite. J'ai vu les 3 saisons (seulement 6 pisodes par saison) et finalement le fait qu'ils bossent en info est assez secondaire, les gags tant plutt lis  leur nature de geek. 
C'est une srie anglaise donc c'est de l'humour british assez dcal.

----------


## _-Slash-_

Cette srie est tout simplement fantastique. En 2 semaines j'ai regard 2x chaque saison...

----------


## pinocchio

Excellente srie mme pour les non informaticiens.
Par contre IT Crowd, j'ai essay mais j'ai pas accroch.

Dans The BigBand Theory, je dirai mme 4 geeks avec chacun leur particularit. Cela rend la srie vraiment excellente.

----------


## Gnoce

> Dans le mme genre, mais un peu moins bien (avis perso) il y a "The IT crowd", 2 geek qui bossent  la hotline de leur boite. J'ai vu les 3 saisons (seulement 6 pisodes par saison) et finalement le fait qu'ils bossent en info est assez secondaire, les gags tant plutt lis  leur nature de geek. 
> C'est une srie anglaise donc c'est de l'humour british assez dcal.


Dans le genre humour british, j'aime bien Red Dwarf !

The IT Crowd j'ai pas aim, a m'a pas empch de tous les mater mais bon  ::aie:: .

TBBT est tout simplement norme, je pense que c'est surtout car il y a de trs bon acteurs.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

J'adore dans la saison 1 , quand Sheldon se dguise... en DOPPLER EFFECT  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

> J'adore dans la saison 1 , quand Sheldon se dguise... en DOPPLER EFFECT


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooonnnnnnnn !!!!  ::aie::

----------


## Haywire

J'ai termin la saison 1 hier pour la 2e fois. Et je regarde souvent un pisode au hasard quand je m'ennuie.

Une des rpliques qui m'a bien fait rire c'est dans l'pisode o Penny cre les fleurs. A la fin elle reoit une nouvelle commande de 1000 exemplaires et elle veut qu'ils reprennent la fabrication alors qu'ils ont dj pass la nuit  a et Howard rpond: "Although you may find it hard to believe, we DO have lives !"

----------


## Invit

> J'ai termin la saison 1 hier pour la 2e fois.


Tu sais qu'il y a une saison 2 j'espre ?

----------


## Haywire

> J'ai dcouvert la srie il y a quelques semaines et c'est tellement bon que j'ai regard les 2 saisons en 1 semaine.


 :;):

----------


## seb2020

C'est vraiment une trs bonne srie ! J'adore. J'ai du regarder 2 fois au minimum chaque pisode !

----------


## Jrmie A.

L'une de mes sries ftiches galement. Sheldon est un vraiment monstre dans son genre.  ::aie::

----------


## _-Slash-_

Et l'acteur qui l'incarne est tout simplement excellent notamment dans les mimiques, le dbit de paroles etc... C'est un peu un mr bean en bien bien bien mieux

----------


## Invit

> Et l'acteur qui l'incarne est tout simplement excellent notamment dans les mimiques, le dbit de paroles etc... C'est un peu un mr bean en bien bien bien mieux


C'est exactement la comparaison  laquelle je pensais. Surtout quand il se force  sourire.
"Essaie d'avoir l'air heureux."
...
"Wow, j'ai dis essaie d'avoir l'air heureux, pas essaie d'avoir l'air d'avoir envie de tuer Batman !".

----------


## Haywire

En parlant de batman, Sheldon qui a bu du lait avec un got bizarre et Leonard qui veut connatre son secret.

Leonard: "Not that secret, the other one"
Sheldon: "I'm batman !"

----------

